# Very new no idea - basic help needed



## Sonnie (Dec 1, 2018)

Hello

I have just purchased a sage duo pro coffee machine for my daughters Christmas gift.

What else do I need so it's ready to use on Christmas Day ? Literally no idea ..

Whole coffee beans or ready grinded / any recommendations ?

I dint think I need a separate grinder but that's not entirely clear ?

Type of milk ?

Should she use bottled water ?

Anything else ?

Many thanks

sonia


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well yes to fresh beans, and you need a grinder, Milk full fat, a jug,and water, we don't know where you live. Maybe you should of bought it November than ask on here. What grinder do you have?


----------



## Sonnie (Dec 1, 2018)

Thank you, Berkshire UK. I don't have a grinder thus far all I have ordered is a

Sage BES810BSS the Duo Temp Pro Espresso Machine.Regards


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The type of milk is really up to your daughter & what she normally uses.

The duo temp pro comes with a milk steaming jug, tamper, cleaning accessories - almost everything you need to turn it on & go.

Some means of grinding the coffee is not included, if you don't have this, preground is the only option.

One thing that will really make life easier is some jewellery/pocket scales that read to 0.1g. The differences in weights of coffee in the basket will make consistently making coffee very hard if eyeballing, or going by scoops.

If you don't have a grinder already (a new, espresso capable, electric grinder will cost £200 upwards) then, just to get started, buy the Illy in the red tins ground for espresso. Put 10.0g in the single shot, single walled basket & weigh the coffee coming out into the cup to 35g (you'll need to kill the pump a little before 35g so that it ends up at 35g).

If your daughter gets the bug to explore different coffee, then a grinder is something she can pick up later as required.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

I think the above cover everything.

Only thing I would add is if you live in a hard water area, bottled water is better. Ashbeck from Tesco is one the lowest ph waters and cheap.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What a wonderful gift!

Some nice coffee cups suited to the type of drink she likes, maybe! Acme and Inker are popular


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MWJB said:


> The type of milk is really up to your daughter & what she normally uses.
> 
> The duo temp pro comes with a milk steaming jug, tamper, cleaning accessories - almost everything you need to turn it on & go.
> 
> ...


Thought the double walled basket was the one to use with preground.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

To be honest the sage duo temp pro is very well equipped with everything you need to us it straight out of the box. There is double walled baskets included so you can use pre-ground coffee, obviously fresh ground coffee is better but a grinder can be expensive maybe something your daughter could get herself.

I would say if your not getting grinder, buy some tins of pre-ground illy coffee or lavazza, these are the only ones ground fine enough for espresso. Some of the speciality roasters like Rave, union etc will grind the coffee for you.

Buy some ashbeck water and if you want any extras as Mildred said some nice cups, But the duo temp pro in itself is wonderful gift that I am sure your daughter will be delighted with.


----------



## Sonnie (Dec 1, 2018)

Really helpful thank you


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you are in a hard water area, bottled water would be the way to go, Waterose Essential or Volvic are also good choices.

Using tap / hard water builds up sale in the boiler causing problems.

All the above information is good.

Do NOT buy a cheap blade grinder, these are unsuitable for grinding for espresso machines (far too coarse)

A good grinder is a major contributor to good coffee.

You can make good coffee with a lesser coffee machine and a good grinder BUT not the reverse !!!

Make a card up to introduce her to the Coffee Forum , if she is not a member already--- lots of information for her and she can ask lots of questions


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> Thought the double walled basket was the one to use with preground.


It's the one to use with coffee that cannot provide useful resistance (maybe too coarse?), the Illy espresso preground will work fine with the single wall basket.


----------



## Sonnie (Dec 1, 2018)

Thank you very helpful


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MWJB said:


> It's the one to use with coffee that cannot provide useful resistance (maybe too coarse?), the Illy espresso preground will work fine with the single wall basket.


That's good to know. Sent my pressurised baskets off to someone who wanted to use them so having a fallback for if my grinder (& spare) go pop is handy.


----------



## Sonnie (Dec 1, 2018)

Just looked up the cups idea thank you


----------



## Sonnie (Dec 1, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Sonnie said:


> Just looked up the cups idea thank you


Acme Outlet still have some left, I think, but you have to buy in sets of 6, cups and saucers separately (you can mix the colours). Inker cups are available from Machina Espresso among others and are available in one or more


----------



## Sonnie (Dec 1, 2018)

So helpful thanks


----------



## Sonnie (Dec 1, 2018)

Great idea re the forum


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee-taster-packs/products/espresso-taster-pack?variant=785914081

if you don't want the supermarket coffee, try this espresso starter pack from Rave 3x250g coffee for £12. They will grind it for you just select the espresso option.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

actually just had a idea, remembered something quite useful is a knock box. Think the sage one is £20 in john lewis.

its for knocking the used coffee grounds out of the portafilter.

https://www.johnlewis.com/sage-knock-box/p1745178?searchTerm=sage+knock+box

doesn't have to the sage one any will do, check ebay or amazon for a knock box you might get one for £10, just thought the sage was nice to match the coffee machine.


----------



## Sonnie (Dec 1, 2018)

Added too my shopping list thank - starting to think I might keep it myself


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Great xmas thread! Is it a surprise present? Suggest giving her the bottle of water beautifully wrapped before bringing out the big box. Have a good one!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What about a coffee related book!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

And a KeepCup! A coffee beans subscription from Dog & Hat or Foundry (check out the forum advert banners top and bottom of the pages for more roasters)


----------

